# Botnetz mit 1,9 Millionen infizierten Rechnern



## stieglitz (23 April 2009)

Hier ein interessanter und aufschlussreicher Artikel auf silicon.de. 
Ich empfehle insbesorders die Bildergallerie anzuschauen. 

Botnetz mit 1,9 Millionen infizierten Rechnern entdeckt | silicon.de 



> Der Cybercrime Server ist seit Februar 2009 in Betrieb, wird in der Ukraine gehostet und von einer aus sechs Personen bestehenden Cybergang kontrolliert. Diese Cyberkriminellen haben ein riesiges, über das gesamte Web verteiltes Zugehörigkeitsnetzwerk aufgebaut, um erfolgreich ihre Malware zu verbreiten.


----------

